

Hacker News Amsterdam meetup? - cudawas

Do we have enough Amsterdam hackers to have a meetup in a month or so?<p>If I get enough response I can organize it.<p>Edit: seems to be some interest, 19:00 the 6th of november?
======
zzzzz_
From personal experience; collecting email addresses at this stage would be
the best way to go. Ask people a little bit about themselves as nearly 80% of
people who say they're interested will flake out closer to the date.

~~~
cudawas
Thanks!

------
pjvds
You are welcome at the wercker office! I am sure I can arrange some beer and
pizza.

~~~
cudawas
Nice! Where is this?

~~~
pjvds
We are located at the Lauriergracht 116, Amsterdam and should be able to
provide room for 25 hackers :)

~~~
cudawas
Wow, awesome. What do you say about the proposed time?

~~~
pjvds
Sounds like a great plan to me! Will we keep this one on HN, or create a
meetup page for it?

~~~
cudawas
Let's keep it here!

------
amouat
Think I'll be back in Edinburgh by the 6th Nov, but if anyone feels like
meeting up before end Oct, give me a shout (I think details are in my
profile).

Would be nice to meet other any other hn users over here.

------
cudawas
Can't edit anymore but address and time:

Lauriergracht 116, Amsterdam 19:00 6th of November

~~~
jlengrand
Has the event taken even happened? I spent 20 minutes at the door, trying
every doorbell . . . and finally left without anyone having answered :S.

------
jlengrand
Guy from Utrecht guy. Depending on the schedule I would definitely be part of
it :).

~~~
cudawas
See you then!

------
nodemaker
I just moved here and would be very interested!

------
factorialboy
I'm now in The Hague, but I am interested!

------
smu
Also interested (if I can get there on time)

------
jmulder
I'd be interested, sure! :-)

------
thijsc
I'll be there!

~~~
cudawas
Okay, see you then!

